# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11 d46c0c29556d (2020-04-25)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11 is now out. No info yet.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

Got this around 10pm or so on MyMY Model Y. Traffic light and stop sign recognition.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

It appears this version is for model Y only. Seems strange that version 12.5.6 provides this feature for other Teslas and version 12.10 which continues to roll out does not.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

barjohn said:


> It appears this version is for model Y only. Seems strange that version 12.5.6 provides this feature for other Teslas and version 12.10 which continues to roll out does not.


12.5.6 was early access only. 12.6 is the general release. 12.11 appears to be 12.10 with 12.6 features added. If I recall correctly, 12.10 was a unifying release to bring Model Y in.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

12.11 does not appear to be a unifying release since it is only going out to Model Ys. 12.10 went out to all models and 12.6 has gone out to everything but model Ys.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

barjohn said:


> 12.11 does not appear to be a unifying release since it is only going out to Model Ys. 12.10 went out to all models and 12.6 has gone out to everything but model Ys.


Agreed. Apparently my guess was incorrect. It does look like it is 12.10 with the features of 12.6.


----------

